
Vue overtook React - GONGOTA
https://github.com/vuejs/vue/stargazers
======
gcommer
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316267)

Gist of it was, github stars is a poor usage metric as React is way ahead in
NPM downloads, etc.

